# Capture Streaming Data in Excel



## dmarkie (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello;
I have a client application which streams stock data to my pc.  This client application is linked via DDE to an excel spreadsheet file that when open emulates the streaming data on the spreadsheet.  The data streaming in to the spreadsheet has multilple (say 5 for now) individual stocks (price, volume, etc) for each.

My question is how can i capture automatically at specfic time intervals (say every 5 minutes) the sum of all the stocks price and have it posted or placed in a cell somewhere else in the spreadsheet.  Then 5 mins later do the same action but post the sum in the cell next to the previous price sum.  Kind of taking a snap shot every 5 minutes so that at the end of say one hour the spreadsheet would have 12 entrys (cells) of price sum values (history) for the past hour.

Thank you in advance for getting me started on this project.

DaveM


----------



## Legacy 98055 (Nov 18, 2007)

HI Dave.

What is the name of the worksheet and the range addresses of the cells being updated?  Is there an actual DDE link - function - in these cells or is the data being sent directly to the cells as a simple value?  

List details such as:

Sheet1
A1 contains my price updates, B2 contains my volume updates, ect...

Where do these values go? (your snapshot).  Sheet name, column names, ect...

This is easy to do, but depending on some of the details of your project, there are ways to accomplish this that are more appropriate than others.

"(say 5 for now)"  What is a reasonable max number of cells that will be updated by DDE?

You may capture your data by intervals of time or you can capture it when it changes or when a certain threshold has been reached for any given value(s).  In essence, you can do whatever you want...


----------



## alfre (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello Tom,

This may be a bit old, but if there a chance that you could provide an example of what you are proposing. 

I have a similar situation.

Thanks in advance.



Tom Schreiner said:


> HI Dave.
> 
> What is the name of the worksheet and the range addresses of the cells  being updated?  Is there an actual DDE link - function - in these cells  or is the data being sent directly to the cells as a simple value?
> 
> ...


----------

